# school leaver - can they apply for jobseekers while looking for employment



## mar (15 Jun 2021)

Hi

18 year old completing leaving cert - can they apply for Jobseekers while seeking employment?

Thanks
Mar


----------



## Smaug~~°w°~~ (15 Jun 2021)

Not for 3 months after their last school day/exam - have a look at Citizens Information for "Information for younger jobseekers"


----------



## mar (15 Jun 2021)

Thank you - much appreciated

Mar


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (15 Jun 2021)

Jobseeker's assistance is reduced a bit if living with parents as well, particularly if they are on high incomes.

See here.


----------

